# Car seat ponchos! Nice alternative to a winter coat, and NHTSA approved



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.carseatponcho.com/index.html

They are cute!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

They are an excellent alternative to coats in carseats, but NHTSA does not test or approve after-market products. I did not see that claim on the site and I think (I hope) the inventor knows better than to make it.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Oops that could have been my fault- I guess it was just invented by someone certified by NHTSA.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

It's considered safe to use a lap blanket, right? Our typical winter car seat outfit is a snug-fitting union suit of some kind, hat, and a snuggly blanket over the lap.


----------



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

Has anyone used one of these ponchos? I'm considering one as DD gets cold very easily and we're entering months and months of cold here. But, I'd love to hear some first-hand experiences.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megincl* 
Has anyone used one of these ponchos? I'm considering one as DD gets cold very easily and we're entering months and months of cold here. But, I'd love to hear some first-hand experiences.

We don't have a car seat poncho but we do have something similar. This one.

We love it. I regret that it took me till kid #4 to buy one!!!

It's so easy to use....buckle kiddo, slip poncho over head, done. And when the car is warm enough you can just pull the poncho off to avoid overheating.

Ours has a "foot pocket" for babies so their little feet slip inside the underneath, preventing them from kicking the poncho up and exposing their toes. I love that feature.

Also works great as a quick coat when baby is old enough to walk.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I made panchos for in the car for my kids last winter and it was wonderful! Then worked great and were super easy to get them buckled in safely.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

OMG that's such a great idea.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I just put my son's jacket on backwards after buckling him in. It's free


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

We also have a babycape and a lil bean baby poncho (opens up the back too, so safe for car ceats)


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
I just put my son's jacket on backwards after buckling him in. It's free









'Tis also "free" if the cape IS the jacket.























(In other words, baby doesn't have a coat.)


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
'Tis also "free" if the cape IS the jacket.























(In other words, baby doesn't have a coat.)










I'm guessing you don't live in Canada.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
I'm guessing you don't live in Canada.

Nope. Spent a lot of winters in Minnesota, though.
Either way, the capes would be similar to a jacket. They are _very_ warm.....Not similar to a snowsuit, however.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

They are cute...but certainly don't look warm enough for -40C.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoS* 
They are cute...but certainly don't look warm enough for -40C.









Certainly not on their own, no, but with a high-quality (ie warm) fleece underneath, those would work even on those super chilly days (and I hear you on the







).


----------

